# Steger_raceway



## ifly3rev (Mar 26, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my new setup just south of Chicago. I am looking for racers to enjoy this track. Any Suggestions would be welcome.

Email me at [email protected]

s890.photobucket.com/albums/ac106/ifly3rev/?action=view&current=northend.jpg[/url]

s890.photobucket.com/albums/ac106/ifly3rev/?action=view&current=southend.jpg[/url]

Thanks
Kirk


----------



## ifly3rev (Mar 26, 2010)

*pictuer links*

I need to post two posts before it will let me post a link. 

this should be my second post.
kirk


----------



## ifly3rev (Mar 26, 2010)

*a good link*

here is a good link.

If any one has any suggestions for my track please feel free to post them.

where do i get some thick vinyl to put in between the lanes of my track

http://s890.photobucket.com/albums/ac106/ifly3rev/?action=view&current=northend.jpg

please feel free to email me at [email protected]

thanks 
Kirk


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

By the looks of it there is very little room between lanes. I do have some 12" tall clear PVC about 1/8" thick in rolls about 12ft long if your interested? I would cut strips about 4" high.That would give you 36ft of wall material. PM me as were close.


----------

